# Young and dumb



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Not talking about me this time!

Posted pics of this cat set before.



This morning this young'in was in it



He wont get to make that mistake again! I am struggling to catch a few in my coyote sets. Taking the time to blend them in an make the set disappear and one just walks right in an exposed set.

Steve


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the yote, take whatever comes into whatever type of setup your using.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Guess that one was skip'in class when they were learn'in about steel.LOL.

Good catch Steve.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... what do you mean exposed set? You didn't cover your traps?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

can you see the rabbit pellets on my trap.?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Theres quite a few folks that don't cover their traps (leave them simi exposed) when they are target'in cats. Most respectful coyotes and fox take one look at the steel and say its not for me.

Guess that young yote Steve nailed had the same name as my computer does--- "stupid".lol.

That's a nice look'in set Eric--- if I were to walk by there I'd think--- that's where a rabbit was sit'in. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on the coyote, looks like a decent coat on that young'un


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

AZ, it was exposed just like the pic. Had a little more blocking though. Never thought a yote would step anywhere near it! He wont again!

Steve


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like a great cat set, happy for you! I know a couple fellas who really get ticked when a coyote "ruins" a good cat set, I say fur is fur.....except for stinkers and grinners :naughty:


----------

